# Have just been told about this forum!!!



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello every-one!!!!

I was so unware this was here!! Untill some one told me about this.
Ive only been here 9 years ha ha!!
The case of once here never to leave lol
How is everybody?

x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
It is always nice to see new faces.
We have a nice little troop of regular posters here, maybe you will join them?

Maiden


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> It is always nice to see new faces.
> We have a nice little troop of regular posters here, maybe you will join them?
> 
> Maiden



Hello,
Yes i shall be joining in now i know this is here!!

Great way to pass time and meet people


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

*stories*

Sooooo how did everyone end up in egypt? Work, Love,A new life?
Interesting to hear people stories etc


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello and Welcome SJPSJP
I'm a newbie to this forum myself, but unlike you, I'm still in the UK and planning to move to Cairo in June to join my husband who has just recently moved to Cairo as part to work.
What is your story???
Suzanne


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

Suzzanne said:


> Hello and Welcome SJPSJP
> I'm a newbie to this forum myself, but unlike you, I'm still in the UK and planning to move to Cairo in June to join my husband who has just recently moved to Cairo as part to work.
> What is your story???
> Suzanne


Hello,
Thank you,
Wow an exciting time for you ahead then,hope you have a great time when you arrive!
I came over when i was 20 and ended up staying lol Love it here, the thought of going home does'nt appeal anymore (think that happens alot).
I married 2 years after coming here,was prob to young but altho we have had our bad time we are still very happy and fingers crossed don't plain for that to change any time soon,altho things in life are never certain ha ha.
Are you going to work while here?.
I think its great this forum is here,help each other along the way etc,would of been great to know it was here sooner 

x


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

I am going to teach in one of the international schools in Cairo  I got married to my husband 6 months after meeting him and we're still together 15 years later (although he has run off to Cairo now :O hehehehehehe) We are planning to work and live here for two years and then go home, we shall see, there doesn't seem to be much of a future for anyone here at the moment, it's pretty grim  loads of cuts in services etc, uni fees increased... i think you're in the best place for now 

I agree, this is a great forum, helpful and friendly


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

Suzzanne said:


> I am going to teach in one of the international schools in Cairo  I got married to my husband 6 months after meeting him and we're still together 15 years later (although he has run off to Cairo now :O hehehehehehe) We are planning to work and live here for two years and then go home, we shall see, there doesn't seem to be much of a future for anyone here at the moment, it's pretty grim  loads of cuts in services etc, uni fees increased... i think you're in the best place for now
> 
> I agree, this is a great forum, helpful and friendly


That will be interesting,im sure the school will be different to the u.k lol.6 months and 15 years later,that very impressive,i hope we have your luck ha ha apart from the running off to cairo part he he.
2 years is enough time to get a very good experience here,i have met some firm friends here english and egyptian,wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I came through work... hoping to leave very soon,
Living in Cairo

Do you work here? Are you in Cairo or the red sea resorts?


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I came through work... hoping to leave very soon,
> Living in Cairo
> 
> Do you work here? Are you in Cairo or the red sea resorts?


No have'nt stayed in Cairo,living in Sharm.
Yep,will warn you not a cracking job ha ha but i enjoy it,i work doing animation for a hotel here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sjpsjp said:


> No have'nt stayed in Cairo,living in Sharm.
> Yep,will warn you not a cracking job ha ha but i enjoy it,i work doing animation for a hotel here.




ahh ok

Who told you about the forum.. I would like to say thanks.


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh ok
> 
> Who told you about the forum.. I would like to say thanks.


It was some one through work mentioned this one and another (won't put on here) lol It gave me the option to say who at the beginnign but as they arent on here could'nt fill it in


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I came through work... hoping to leave very soon,
> Living in Cairo
> 
> Do you work here? Are you in Cairo or the red sea resorts?


Do you not enjoy Cairo? sorry just asking as you said was hoping to leave soon


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

sjpsjp said:


> Do you not enjoy Cairo? sorry just asking as you said was hoping to leave soon


Bat here,9 yrs in sharm, so what do you do when you want a holiday from a holiday( I'm over20 yrs in Cairo)


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

bat said:


> Bat here,9 yrs in sharm, so what do you do when you want a holiday from a holiday( I'm over20 yrs in Cairo)


I dont get a great deal,1 day of a week but if when i have holiday i either go back to the uk (family or friends etc) or i stay and family friends come out for their holiday.
20 yrs! thats alot of years lol.Do you want to go back home?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

sjpsjp said:


> I dont get a great deal,1 day of a week but if when i have holiday i either go back to the uk (family or friends etc) or i stay and family friends come out for their holiday.
> 20 yrs! thats alot of years lol.Do you want to go back home?


Yes now I do, been here long enough to know it's not a country I'd like to be old or sick in. Have good life many friends, but as I said before most have left and not many left. Every year younger ones come, but the older ones tend to leave if they can.
This is just me personally, many people retire here but not me. Having said I bet I'm still here in another20 yrs. Also this country not really that stable, I try to have a good supply of water and tin stuff in the house ,just in case!!


----------



## sjpsjp (Jan 10, 2011)

bat said:


> Yes now I do, been here long enough to know it's not a country I'd like to be old or sick in. Have good life many friends, but as I said before most have left and not many left. Every year younger ones come, but the older ones tend to leave if they can.
> This is just me personally, many people retire here but not me. Having said I bet I'm still here in another20 yrs. Also this country not really that stable, I try to have a good supply of water and tin stuff in the house ,just in case!!


No thats a very good point about being sick or very ill,i tend to go and visit a good pharmacist for most little things.ha ha another 20yrs, will be here for the long run then!! lol I never really have to much to moan about but i suppose thats got more to do with me being surrounded by the toursits here on holiday, so i have that sort of life really,one day it will end though,cant do this till im 60 lol


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

sjpsjp said:


> No thats a very good point about being sick or very ill,i tend to go and visit a good pharmacist for most little things.ha ha another 20yrs, will be here for the long run then!! lol I never really have to much to moan about but i suppose thats got more to do with me being surrounded by the toursits here on holiday, so i have that sort of life really,one day it will end though,cant do this till im 60 lol


Yes never seen doc only when pregnant , after that only few times . Never had reason to few migraines, sinus once or twice a year , being a northerner, we just get on with it. But now I'm older I'm beginning to think what if I got sick really sick, could I afford to.so it's something that will have to be thought out but on a back burner for now to busy with kids.


----------

